# Learned my lesson



## akebono (Oct 25, 2012)

I went to a spot yesterday after work where I have called a few times over the last year and have heard them (but have not seen a coyote at in well over a year) to put out my meatsicle I learned to make from this forum. It was a mix of leftover pheasant, duck, deer salami, pork, and a few chicken bones with bacon grease drizzled over it several duck carcasses thrown around the area. However, my hands were full so I did not take my rifle, and I did not expect to see anything due to my history with this piece of land. After spending about 15-20 min setting everthing up I was walking out and turned around to look and seen 2 big coyotes walking out of the slough and not trotting, but quickly walking away as they were downwind. If only I had my rifle with I could have finally put my first dog down...

Lady luck got me again.. but I have two questions, is it likely the coyotes will return to my bait site even after winding and seeing me set it up? and it was in a combined soybean field about 100 yards from a slough and 65-75 yards from my planned sitting area on a fence corner, but there was nothing to mount a trail cam to so I stuck a stick in the snow about 15 feet from my pile and put my cam there, is this too close or do you think it will keep the dogs from hitting my bait with the stick and camera so close?


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Your camera will be fine. You should check the pictures in the next couple days to make sure the camera's not too close. I've had deer, raccoons, cows, coyotes, birds look directly into the camera. Seems they are all curious as to what is there.

Pretty safe bet you'll have those coyotes come back and look at your bait.


----------



## akebono (Oct 25, 2012)

thanks for the help, i plan on checking it tomorrow and either hunting it saturday or monday if theres any action. I agree with you that i think the camera makes them curious (deer anyway) i have a picture sequence from a trail cam of a doe walking into frame, looking at the camera, then the third one shes got her nose right up to the camera and staring into the lense


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I agree they'll be back...the question is when...


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Suggest you get a sling for your rifle so even if your hands are full, you can still have it with you.


----------



## akebono (Oct 25, 2012)

Jonbnks said:


> Suggest you get a sling for your rifle so even if your hands are full, you can still have it with you.


yeah I've got one, but I had a backpack with all my stuff in it for setting it out so I didnt grab it. but I have definately learned my lesson, the rifle will be coming with me even if I have to make two trips to carry all my stuff out to the field from now on


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Ahh that lady whom goes by the name "Luck" is a harsh mistress. She doles out the harshest of lessons but the sweetest rewards.

They will be back.... they know where there is a free meal. (or at least they think it is free)

When you do back to check the camera..... bring your rifle.


----------



## akebono (Oct 25, 2012)

Checked the bait yesterday afternoon with hopes of hunting it last night, still no activity on the bait or the camera... maybe monday. I have heard some people say bacon grease can scare them off rather than bring them in... any input?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Never heard that. They're pretty opportunistic. They roam alot around here and may have to give it more time. They may also visit in the night after seeing you out there. If I had a nickel for everytime I didn't have my gun while seeing a big buck or coyote,fox etc. I'd be rich as heck by now. LOL


----------



## akebono (Oct 25, 2012)

Well I'm just headed out now to try and hunt my bait for the first time and maybe do a little calling if theres no action. Wish me luck!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Good luck !


----------

